# Solar panel/windmill combo



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a medium sized off grid solar system that does very poorly in Pennsylvania’s winter weather. I have been considering adding a small 400 watt wind turbine into the mix. Has anyone tried running both into one battery bank?

I’m not sure how to do it, but I’m thinking of mounting the turbine near the solar panels and wiring them it in parallel with the panels. This would eliminate the extra wires to lead power from the turbine to the battery bank and the additional charge controller. I may be off base here, but I’m thinking that when the sun is shining the panels will be producing power at a higher voltage and pretty much over ride the turbine Output. When there’s no sun and the wind is blowing, the turbine would be supplying power. I would need to install some diodes to prevent feedback in either direction.

What do you think? Will it work?


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have a medium sized off grid solar system that does very poorly in Pennsylvania’s winter weather. I have been considering adding a small 400 watt wind turbine into the mix. Has anyone tried running both into one battery bank?
> 
> I’m not sure how to do it, but I’m thinking of mounting the turbine near the solar panels and wiring them it in parallel with the panels. This would eliminate the extra wires to lead power from the turbine to the battery bank and the additional charge controller. I may be off base here, but I’m thinking that when the sun is shining the panels will be producing power at a higher voltage and pretty much over ride the turbine Output. When there’s no sun and the wind is blowing, the turbine would be supplying power. I would need to install some diodes to prevent feedback in either direction.
> 
> What do you think? Will it work?


What you need is bifacial panels instead of a whirly bird that will do nothing except create noise, debt and very little power. If you were to embark on such adventure Midnite Solar has charge controller just for you MidNite Solar Inc. Renewable Energy System Electrical Components and E-Panels,add in a combiner box that will take both solar and wind into the charge controller and you are in business. The price you pay for a windmill you could of gotten more panels.
Great thing is if you take and look at your panels and look on the website I mentioned you will see a calculator that you can input information on and see where you stand on your set up, there is a plethora of information and a forum too with people more knowledgeable than me. I live in area with more wind than you and I wouldn't even touch a windmill. 
Canadian 405 Watt Silver Frame Bifacial Module
Research bifacial panels in midst of all this and enjoy your trip down the rabbit hole, might want to take a drink with you.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Most people don't live in areas with enough wind to make a wind turbine worth using but is is easy to add wind to a solar charged battery bank. Just use a separate charge controller.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

easily done. It’s done on boats all the time. Many have wind and solar to compensate when one isn’t working well.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Depending on how your topography is, a dual system makes sense. Plenty of wind normally in the Laurel Highlands. Power companies have placed dozens of windmills along the ridges. Now these sometimes are operating or not for the standard reasons. This area is also the second worst area in the country for solar energy. Lots of clouds, especially in winter combined with the short days. plenty of coal but it was shut down by Obama.

As for wiring, I can not help you there @Chiefster23


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

My situation is certainly not ideal. Yes I live in the mountains where wind is plentiful. But my house is in a valley, so that sucks. I’m grasping at straws here just trying to figure out ways to squeeze every last drop of energy I can from non-grid sources. I’m thinking wind is not a good choice for me now unless I could score a very inexpensive windmill somewhere. My existing solar system was built before I knew what I was doing. I have a ton of money tied up into a 12 volt system that can’t be easily (or cheaply) expanded. In hindsight, I should have built a 24 volt system. I think I am pretty much stuck with what I have for now. Thanks for all replies and opinions.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Sounds like you need to jump off a cliff and just go 48V with some bifacial panels like I was saying. I am in same boat as you except I went shallow in 12V to see what I would need then went deep with 24V and will jump off a cliff to 48V when I get my house built.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Chiefster23 said:


> My existing solar system was built before I knew what I was doing. I have a ton of money tied up into a 12 volt system that can’t be easily (or cheaply) expanded. In hindsight, I should have built a 24 volt system.


I also went with 12v to start and built it up to 500 watts. It's still a good system and powers some stuff in my shop but I stopped adding to it for a few years and later went to a 48v system for my home.
As you 've learned 12v is great for systems up to 1000 watts in panels running a few emergency items but more is needed if you depend on a deep water well for your water.


----------



## Murby (Jan 29, 2017)

Those little 400 to 800 watt wind turbines they sell are junk.. absolute garbage. They will never make enough power to even pay for themselves let alone the supporting infrastructure like the tower and other electronics. 

I wanted to add a turbine to my solar array so bad I could taste it... but the numbers don't add up. 

The only people I know of who make a decent residential wind turbine are the Germans.. 2000 watts for about $20,000 + concrete, etc. And its only worth it if you have lots and lots of wind.

Solar power scales up nicely.. from the hobbyist with a single panel, to a home, to an entire utility scale farm, solar does well at all scales. 

Wind power does not.. Go big or go home.. sort-to-say.. and big cost a lot of money.


----------

